# World something-or-other



## jeffashman (Jan 10, 2022)

I pulled out my Sigma 105mm Macro to get a shot of this old watch that I have from an era gone by. Were those simpler times, or is it just a faded memory? Detente, it's something we need in this World badly. I can read Cyrillic, normally, but I'm having a challenge with the stylized Cyrillic on the watch (Mir kVorts?). It's been obscured, but on the bottom it says "сделано в СССР" (Made in USSR). What does this shot need? Is there a such thing as a tripod that lets you slide the camera up and down (closer and farther) for close up shots? Manually focusing is a challenge for my eyes.



jan10202201b by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Jan 10, 2022)

I've got a macro focusing rail that fits on top of my tripod, something like this:









						Neewer Pro 4-Way Macro Focusing Focus Rail Slider for Close-Up Shooting
					

Note: Rail slider only. The camera and other accessories are not included.  Feature high-quality 4-way Macro focusing rail slider Made of aluminum This excellent quality rail is used for all digital and film SLR cameras and is compatible with most Nikon, Minolta, and Pentax macro and EOS...




					neewer.com
				




I've never actually used it, but it should allow fine tuning of focus distance.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 10, 2022)

weepete said:


> I've got a macro focusing rail that fits on top of my tripod, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Looks nice. Wonder if there is one with a arca Swiss foot. Will do some research.


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Jan 10, 2022)

That script throws me too; it looks like "квгрц" but I'd bet it turns out to be "кварц" (quartz).  I never was good at Russian cursive so the first word really throws me.  мир, т?, лу? Could be a brand name or logo too.


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Jan 10, 2022)

Got it!
The first word is a brand name: Луч
(Looch or Luch)
Found it at 8:57 in this video:


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 11, 2022)

Nice shot, Jeff. Here's a macro focusing rail and Swiss arca plate that I bought off amazon. The plate is fairly long and works well for my rail. I don't know if you use it hand held but with the rail try using 'Live View', it helps a lot, you can really dial in the focus.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Z40X37I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1
		




			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N0KNK69/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 11, 2022)

Hardus Nameous said:


> Got it!
> The first word is a brand name: Луч
> (Looch or Luch)
> Found it at 8:57 in this video:


Luch Qvartz makes sense, thanks!


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 11, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot, Jeff. Here's a macro focusing rail and Swiss arca plate that I bought off amazon. The plate is fairly long and works well for my rail. I don't know if you use it hand held but with the rail try using 'Live View', it helps a lot, you can really dial in the focus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm looking at the JJC MFR-3; it looks like what I need since it has the arca mounting system.


----------



## slat (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 16, 2022)

I discovered that the telephoto lens on the Samsung S21 Ultra makes a pretty good macro lens:





No,that's not the real thing.   It's a copy of a 1960s-era Chinese Air Force pilot watch.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 17, 2022)

slat said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks!


The Barbarian said:


> I discovered that the telephoto lens on the Samsung S21 Ultra makes a pretty good macro lens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the iPhone 13 cameras are pretty decent as well.


----------

